# Rihanna - CFDA Fashion Awards 2xgif



## Krone1 (4 Juni 2014)




----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2014)

Reizend :thx: dir


----------



## Punisher (4 Juni 2014)

geil geil geil


----------



## Coolman_86 (5 Juni 2014)

Wahnsinn, besten Dank


----------



## Zeus40 (5 Juni 2014)

Was für ein Kleid! :drip:

:thx:


----------



## weazel32 (5 Juni 2014)

heisses outfit- gefällt mir.^^

danke dir für rihanna


----------



## BlueLynne (5 Juni 2014)

wow, wow :thx:


----------



## Chupacabra (12 Juli 2014)

Rihanna hat nichts zu verstecken! :thx:


----------

